# Searching for this beautiful mare



## kadylouise (26 August 2017)

I am looking for this beautiful mare she goes by the name of Shianne she possibly escaped from her field off Wigan Road Hindley Shianne was last sighted with 2 other horses on 15th August 2017 on field near Woodcock Drive, Platt Bridge Wigan. There has been no sighting of them since then am we are growing increasingly concerned as no one has seen them since the 15th. 
Shianne is brown and white she stands around 10hh. 

Anyone with any information please come contact me!

Thank you.


----------



## alainax (26 August 2017)

Hi, is there a Facebook post about them that could be shared between the groups?


----------



## kadylouise (27 August 2017)

Hi, yes there is and its been shared around but theres been no sighting of them since the 15th August now and we are all worried sick  x


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (28 August 2017)

Can you share a link to the facebook page?


----------



## kadylouise (28 August 2017)

Hi yes there is here is the link 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/490805054290075/


----------



## kadylouise (28 August 2017)

yes here is the link 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/490805054290075/


----------



## kadylouise (30 August 2017)

Does anyone live in this area? and also she is the mare not the foal that is missing any information will be appreciated thanks. x


----------



## kadylouise (30 August 2017)




----------



## kadylouise (30 August 2017)

kadylouise said:








Click to expand...

This is the shetland mare we are looking for.


----------



## kadylouise (30 August 2017)




----------



## kadylouise (4 September 2017)

Just letting people know went over to the area in which they was last seen but nothing the police have now upped it to stolen also it has been put in the Manchester Evening News. Will keep people posted.


----------

